

Automated Kiosk for Novels? (Redbox for books) - thrillerbin

Hi,
I wanted to know what some of you thought of an automated kiosk for books. Basically, for a small fee of around $2 a month, you could go to a box, select your novel, then go ahead and read it for as long as you want. I know ebooks are where it's at these days, but I just keep running into people who love and miss the feel of real books, yet find it inconvenient to go to a bookstore or library to get one book. That is why I think placing a kiosk at places people go to all the time, such as super markets, gas stations, street corners, etc, will allow people to come across these machines without having to go out of their way.  They will be going to places they normally go to various times a week.<p>Therefore, I just wanted some feedback on the idea. Would you use it or not? The pricing point would have to be very low, which I think $2 a month is. I feel if it works for DVDs, then it can work for novels, please let let me know what you think!
Thanks!
======
antidoh
sure

